# Lots of Thick Drool



## missy_p (Mar 10, 2008)

My golden, Sonata is 14 months old. When she is at the dog park or on a play date running around and all excited, she drools constantly. It is often white and thick and people are quite grossed out by it when they go to pet her - :yuck: I don't blame them. Is there a reason for this? Is there a way to limit it?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It's normal. They get excited. We call it "Getting Slimed" when we wear it.


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

My goldens at my folk's house are always wearing each others' slime!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Most probably excitment but can be a heart problem like it was for my sister's dog!.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Merlin gets pretty slimy/foamy when he's real excited or when he's smelling some extra special stuff on our walks. Kinda looks like he's rabid! Sonata sounds pretty normal. Tell those people they can wash their hands later! It's just drool!  Or maybe bring some wipes for them next time. : LOL!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

My girl, Ollie, was the drool queen. I carried around a face cloth or paper towel to wipe her face with. So many of our pictures together have me with a face cloth hanging from a belt loop.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Fergus only does it at the dog park. It always surprises me to see it hanging 6 inches from his jowls!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My female, Lilah, does the same thing, but only at the dog park. It's just excitement, I bring a towel.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I brought Brady down to park yesterday, and he met a new friend, a Bulldog, and Brady was sliming like crazy. I also notice he gets that way when he plays underneath his favorite bush where all the birds also play. Must be from all the "great" smells.


----------



## missy_p (Mar 10, 2008)

*Thanks to All*

Thank you all. There are a few other goldens she usually plays with at the dog park, and none of them do the drool thing. I'll just add wipes to my doggie-pack along with the water, snacks, and poop-bags.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow, that is some major droolage there...lol She wears it well.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Missyp: That picture of your pup reminds me a lot of my boy when he's excited. When we go to obedience or agility trials I have to carry paper towels around with me to keep mopping up the drool!!! He's really the first drooly dog I've ever owned (my father's girls are so prim and proper... lol), so it's taken a little getting used to. Unfortunately, that's all you can really do. Drool or not, your girl sure is a cutie!!

Julie and Jersey


----------

